# Precisionist & Moon Watch Concerns



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

I sold a friend my Bulova Precisionist about 2 years ago.








He had to replace the battery, took it to a local watchsmith who said: "sorry the case is badly corroded - I don't want to touch it".
My friend then took it home, removed the caseback himself, cleaned away the green corrosion and with a new battery and seal - fixed it.
His disappointment was with the corrosion, plus the fact there was a cheap plastic movement holder inside.
My point here is this. 
Has anyone else had this problem before?
I ask because I have a Bulova Moon Watch inbound from Amazon, so will remove the caseback to see if 
1. There is a plastic movement holder and 
2. If the caseback casing is susceptible to holding sweat to corrode the case: ON THESE MORE MODERN BULOVAS.
The price of the original Precisionists were not cheap at the time, and the Moon Watch (unless you shop around) is still $400-500.
Has anyone removed the case back on their Moon Watch and if so can upload pics of the movement.
Cheers Leo


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is my moon watch.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Plastic spacers are a good thing, as they cushion the movement from shocks.


----------



## Compucat54 (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow. That looks like a high quality movement inside. I am glad to finally see one opened up as I love mine but do not want to open it until it needs a new battery. Plastic movement spacers are a given on quartz watches and not necessarily a bad thing. As far as corrosion, modern watches are made with 316L stainless steel so that should not be an issue if the watch is kept clean.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

wovivi01 said:


> Here is my moon watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, what is the battery number? Also the movement number as can't quite make it out. I thought these were 8 jewels but does it say 10 jewels?

Cheers


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

Many thanks wovivi01 for opening the back of your moonie.
I appreciate everyone's comment on the plastic spacer, but I have never owned a watch with one 
I always thought it was only china cheapies that had them, so excuse my ignorance on that point
I'm really looking forward to getting mine from Amazon and have already ordered the strap to go onto it.
Got this from Steinhart Germany, as I have a couple of their watches and the straps (for the money) are first class. Euro 29-49.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Was the case pitted after cleaning? Green says the case is made of some base metal but that is surprising, I thought the case of these watches was stainless steel. Stainless doesn't corrode like that, especially turning green (perhaps it was a reaction with his skin?).

A leaking battery can be that color though.


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

The reason was a leaking battery, hence the green colour- good point tmathes 
I called him and the case is fine, so a lesson is learned here. DON'T BUY CHEAP BATTERIES.


----------



## Compucat54 (Sep 23, 2016)

leograye said:


> The reason was a leaking battery, hence the green colour- good point tmathes
> I called him and the case is fine, so a lesson is learned here. DON'T BUY CHEAP BATTERIES.


Even more important, never leave a dead battery in a watch. Once the battery dies, leakage is a real possibility. I think it is time to go strap on my Moonwatch.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Back in the day my skin would always corrode through fashion watch seals (Movodo twice and a Coach watch made by Movado once)... but that would be after several years of continuous wear and not cleaning them, basically, at all. Now I regularly rinse/clean my 100M+ WR watches and with my rotating watches none of my watches are anywhere near the equivalent of several years of continuous wear. I will mention back in the day I did wear a Tissot watch continuously for about 5 straight years and never had a problem.

EDIT: just saw the reference to the leaking battery... disregard my comments above.


----------



## Badfish179 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Heads up on the leaking battery. Thanks!


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

This also sort of answers the question about why the watch is 45 mm, and not smaller....it would be difficult to make it much smaller without discarding the spacer, which would not be a good idea. It's also easy to see that the threads for the screwback have a certain thickness, and if the case were much smaller, the internal diameter of the back might actually contact the movement.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I have a couple of these (with and without bracelet) that run close to +10 sec/year, which is great, but I would have hoped for just a little bit of decoration on the movement. It looks rather drab to me.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Battery is SR927W and it says NO JEWELS.



anzac1957 said:


> Hi, what is the battery number? Also the movement number as can't quite make it out. I thought these were 8 jewels but does it say 10 jewels?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Battery is SR927W and it says NO JEWELS.


Are you on CPR duty? LOL


----------

